# Titus Racer-X sizing?



## nzdirtgirl (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,

Was wondering if anyone could pllase offer some advise. I live in New Zealand and am wanting to order a Racer-X however am stuck on what size frame to order. I have looked at the geometry chart on the Titus website but still unsure about the XS or S.

I am about 5ft3in - 5ft4in with a 28in inseam. 

Thanks
Tina


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm 5'6" and tried a Racer X last spring at a Titus demo day. I thought I'd be on a medium but the Titus guys put me on a small, and it felt pretty good. A friend has a MotoLite and she's about your height, it's an XS. I'd guess that would be the right size for you. Before you lay your money down, email the folks at Titus and they should guide you right.  

Good luck!


----------



## 95bonty (Oct 6, 2004)

*RX 80 or 100?*

hi

i just took delivery of a small racerx 100, sounds like we're a similar size (albeit i'm male), i'd suggest the small might be a little too big, i chose it as i wanted the longer TT and sacrificed a little standover to get it.

oh, and i'm in Auckland, NZ so if you wanted to eyeball the frame PM me.


----------



## nzdirtgirl (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like an XS will be the way to go. I have a friend who is also looking at the racer-x and she is about 5'6" so quess she will be the S. We are both interested in the 80.

Thanks for the offer to view the frame, however I am in Chch and my husband actually picked up a racer-x in the US last year...his being a Medium, hence the reason for me wanting to get one. Where about did you get yours from?

Thanks again!
Tina


----------



## 95bonty (Oct 6, 2004)

*...*

...got mine from Competitive Cyclist - mainly cos the shipping was a super low US$140. (all up + duties + varying exchange rates i think it was just over NZ$3400 all up)

but! whilst i got mine from compcyc I have also heard great things about bikebob (who replied to your post) so would definitely suggest contacting him too.

cheers
mark


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

nzdirtgirl said:


> Thanks for the replies. Looks like an XS will be the way to go. I have a friend who is also looking at the racer-x and she is about 5'6" so quess she will be the S. We are both interested in the 80.
> 
> Thanks for the offer to view the frame, however I am in Chch and my husband actually picked up a racer-x in the US last year...his being a Medium, hence the reason for me wanting to get one. Where about did you get yours from?
> 
> ...


I'm 5'5" and ride an XS RacerX comfortably, so I think you'll be happy with the XS. Enjoy!

Kathy :^)


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

nzdirtgirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone could pllase offer some advise. I live in New Zealand and am wanting to order a Racer-X however am stuck on what size frame to order. I have looked at the geometry chart on the Titus website but still unsure about the XS or S.
> 
> ...


as others have said the XS is probably your best bet. i'm 5'1" with a 30" inseam and my racer x is somewhere between an XXS & an XS (i have a custom frame).

as Cato suggested, send an email to the folks at Titus. they are really good about responding and will provide great advice on sizing.

cheers.

rt


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*2nd everyone else*

I'm 5' 2" and love my XS Racer-X (80mm).

I hope you enjoy your new one just as much!


----------



## hammerheadbikes (Jan 9, 2004)

xsmall
no doubt
100mm stem as a starter


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm an XS too, not quite 5'3" with a 30" inseam.


----------

